# Feeding celestial pearl danios



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

New fish will hardly eat. Give it a few days. Try frozen daphnia.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

CPDs are notoriously shy. It's okay if they don't eat for the first few days (mine barely came out of hiding). They won't starve. A week or two later they'll feel bolder and will eat more readily. Mine now take the food right from the surface.

When mine were small like yours, I fed them NLS Small Fish Formula. As they grew bigger, I changed it to the Medium Formula. You feed them normally as you would with any other fish.


----------



## razalas5 (Feb 1, 2011)

I had to feed my CPDs on one side of the tank while the rest of the fish ate on the opposite side. It worked pretty well and all the fish were doing great. It's been a month since I first got them and they finally started eating with the other fish. They're just really shy at first.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Man I'm in the same exact situation. CPD's and neon tetras. As soon as the food hits the surface, the neons are on it like pirhana's. Not a single flake makes it down to the danio's. Its been about 2 weeks since I bought them....I think they're living off crap they find in the gravel. :icon_neut


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Mine aren't shy ay ALL. Drop some live blood worms in and watch them go nuts.


----------



## webgirl74 (Dec 2, 2009)

They are kinda shy and are easily overwhelmed by bigger, faster fish. I have a blob of java moss in my tank that provides some cover for them and they love zipping around in it. When I had tetras and rainbows in the tank with them, I would just stick a straw into the middle of the moss and drop some baby NLS pellets down the straw. The CPDs would then just pick it out of the moss


----------

